# Hand Grinder for pour over



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi

Recommendations please for manual Grinder to grind for pour over.

Ideally looking to keep price down as only for occasional use. I already have an electric set up for daily espresso use which I'm happy with.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MBK Aerspeed, or 1Zpresso Q2?


----------



## cengland117 (Apr 11, 2020)

1Zpresso JX - look nay further.


----------



## V60 (Nov 24, 2020)

Aergrid serves me well


----------

